# High Street / Benniworth tunnel, Lincs, Feb13



## The Wombat (Mar 25, 2013)

Number 2 of 5 sites visted on our monster 200 mile roadtrip. After the extremeness of St Johns Asylum, this was a nice relaxed explore. 

The high street tunnel, also known as the Benniworth tunnel or South Willingham tunnel, is 557 yards long, and single track bore. This is the shorter of the 2 Lincolnshire wolds tunnels, it has a slight gradient and is fairly dry inside, with deep workman’s recesses on both faces. The drain with catchpits runs along one wall side, not in the centre. The tunnel opened in 1875 and closed in 1958.

We also visited the nearby Withcall tunnel, but that was gated shut at the eastern portal with 5 dial combination lock. Didn’t really have time to try 100,000 combinations! Didn’t get to the western portal, but presumed it would be the same. The tunnels are in Nowheresville Lincolnshire so be prepared for a bit of a drive from Lincoln, but is close to RAF Stenigot satellite dishes.

Visit with King Mongoose.

















































crumbling brickwork





north portal





Thanks for looking


----------



## night crawler (Mar 25, 2013)

Like that, some nice colours you captured.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 26, 2013)

I like that too!


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 26, 2013)

What on earth are those weird colours all about? I assume they were not overly enhanced?


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 27, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> What on earth are those weird colours all about? I assume they were not overly enhanced?



There were some unusual colours in there, so I gave it a slight lift when shooting to be honest.
but not enhanced post procesing. Hope that is acceptable


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 1, 2013)

love anything railway related, cracking stuff


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice work Wombat, being from Lincs myself, I've walked this one and Withcall too. Lovely little tunnel to light up as well. Excellent work, loving it!


----------

